# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مدى حق الإدارة في سحب القرار الإداري

## ساره يوسف

*قرار إداري – شروط سحب القرار الإداري بعد تحصنه أولاً إذا كان القرار المعيب معدوماً  وثانياً إذا بنى على غش – أساس ذلك.*

*          ومن حيث إن عناصر المنازعة تخلص – حسبما يبين من الأوراق – فى أنه بتاريخ24/8/1998 أقام المدعى ( المطعون ضده) الدعوى رقم 1615 لسنة 6ق طالباً الحكم بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار رقم 7 الصادر فى 4/4/1998 فيما تضمنه من سحب قرار ترقيته للدرجة الأولى فنية تعليم مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات والأتعاب.*
*          وذكر شرحاً لدعواه أنه عين بتاريخ 1/3/1969 وتدرج فى وظائفه إلى أن رقى بالقرار رقم 383 لسنة 1997 الصادر فى 6/9/1997إلى وظيفة من الدرجة الأولى بمجموع الوظائف التعليمية ثم فوجئ بصدور القرار رقم 7 لسنة 1998 ثم أقام دعواه وفيما نعى عن القرار المطعون فيه مخالفته للقانون لصدوره بعد الميعاد المقرر قانوناً وبجلسة 27/6/2006 أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري الحكم المطعون فيه تأسيساً على أنه أياً كان الرأي فى مشروعية قرار ترقيته رقم 383 لسنة 1997 فإنه قد تحصن بمضي المدة وبذلك يعد القرار الساحب له مخالفاً للقانون ومتعين القضاء بإلغائه.*
*          ومن ثم إن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن الحكم المطعون فيه خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله وذلك تأسيساً على أنه على أثر صدور قرار ترقية المطعون ضده رقم 383  لسنة 1997 تقدم بعد زملائه بتظلمات من هذا القرار بكونهم أقدم من بعض ممن تمت ترقيتهم وبعد فحص تظلماتهم أصدرت الجهة الإدارية القرار رقم 827  لسنة 98 فى 4/4/1998 بسحب ترقية المطعون ضده لكنه أخر من تمت ترقيتهم بالقرار المسحوب وأن هذا القرار لم يكتسب ثمة حصانة تحول دون سحبه حيث أنه قراراً منعدماً لانتفاء ركن النية فى إصداره.*
*          ومن حيث إن المستقر عليه وفقاً لقضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا أن القرارات التي تولد حقاً أو مركزاً شخصياً للأفراد لا يجوز سحبه فى أي وقت متى صدرت سليمة أم القرارات الفردية غير المشروعة فالقاعدة عكس ذلك إذ يجب على جهة الإدارة أن تسحبها التزاما منها بحكم القانون وتصحيحاً للأوضاع المخالفة إلا أن دواعي المصلحة العامة تقضى إذا صدر قرار يجب أن يستقر عقب فترة معينة من الزمن بحيث يسرى على القرار الصحيح وقد استقر الرأي على تحديد هذه الفترة بستين يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار أو إعلانه قياساً على مدة الطعن القضائي بحيث إذا انقضت هذه الفترة اكتسب القرار حصانة تعصمه عندئذ لصاحب الشأن حق مكتسب فيما تضمنه القرار وكل إخلال بهذا الحق بقرار لاحق يعد أمر مخالف للقانون يعيب القرار الأخير ويبطله إلا أنه ثمة استثناءات من موعد الستين يوماً هذه تتمثل أولاً فيما إذا كان القرار المعيب معدوماً أي لحقت به مخالفة جسيمة للقانون تجرده من صفته كتصرف قانوني لتنزل به إلى حد غضب السلطة وتنحدر به إلى مجرد الفعل المادي المنعدم الأثر قانوناً فلا يلحقه أي حصانة وثانيهما فيما لو حصل أحد الأفراد على قرار إداري نتيجة غش أو تدليس من جانبه إذ أن الغش يعيب الرضاء ويشوب الإرادة والقرار الذي يصدر من جهة الإدارة نتيجة الغش والتدليس يكون غير جدير بالحماية فيجوز سحبه فى أي وقت ولو بعد فوات الميعاد المقرر.*
*          ومن حيث إنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن قرار ترقية المطعون ضده رقم 383 لسنة 1997 إلى الدرجة الأولى صدر بتاريخ 6/9/1997 وقد خلت الأوراق مما يفيد صور هذا القرار بناء على غش أو تدليس من قبل المطعون ضده ومن ثم فإن هذا القرار يصير بفوات الميعاد المقرر.*
*          ومن حيث عنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن قرار ترقية الطعون ضده رقم 383 لسنة 1997 إلى الدرجة الأولى صدر بتاريخ 6/9/1997 وقد خلت الأوراق مما يفيد صدور هذا القرار بناء على غش أو تدليس من قبل المطعون ضده ومن ثم فإن هذا القرار يصير بفوات ميعاد الطعن فيه حصيناً ضد السحب أو الإلغاء وبذلك يضحى القرار الساحب له رقم 7 لسنة 1998 وقد صدر بتاريخ 4/4/1998 وذلك بعد مضى أكثر من ستة أشهر على صدور قرار الترقية المسحوب مخالفاً للقانون وحقيقاً بالإلغاء وبذلك يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد أصاب وجهة الحق فى قضائه ويضحى الطعن فيه منهار الأساس وخليقاً بالرفض.*
*          ومن حيث أنه لا يغير من ذلك القول بانعدام قرار ترقية المطعون ضده وبجواز سحبه فى أي وقت دون التقييد بميعاد الستين يوماً لانتفاء ركن النية يفترض بطبيعة الأمر أن ترقية العامل لم تكن محل بحث من قبل جهة الإدارة من حيث توافر أو عدم توافر شروط الترقية فى شأنه وإن إرادتها لذلك لم تتجه إلى ترقية وأن هذه الترقية قد تمت بطريق الخطأ وذلك أمر غير متحقق فى النزاع الماثل فسحب قرار ترقية المطعون ضده قد تم بعد أن تبين لجهة الإدارة أن هناك من هو أقدم منه فى شغل الوظيفة الأدنى ولم يكن مبعث ذلك افتقاده لاشتراطات شغل الوظيفة إذ أن ترقية العاملين – بصفة عامة – تمر بإجراءات كثيرة يتم فيها التحقق من توافر شروط الترقية فى جميع المرشحين لها وعليه فإن غاية ما ينسب إلى قرار ترقية المطعون ضده أنه صدر مشوباً بعيب مخالفة القانون لتخطى الأقدم إلى الأحدث دون مبرر قانوني وأن هذا العيب يترتب عليه البطلان فقط وليس الانعدام ومن ثم فإنه يتقيد فى سحبه بالميعاد المقرر قانوناً لسحب القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة.*

*( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الثانية – الطعن رقم 10915 لسنة 47 ق.ع – جلسة 13/12/2008).  *

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

*[align=center] 
 
بالتوفيق يااخت سارة ............... نرجوا منك المزيد ,,,,,,,,,,
مع خالص تحياتى .
[/align]*

----------


## مروان إبراهيم نعمه

وهذا هو نفس التوجه الذي سار عليه المشرع العراقي و طفق على اتباعه القضاء في العراق ومنها قرار مجلس الانضباط العام برقم 442 مدنيه 2002 في 31-12-2001 الذي قضى فيه بعدم جواز سحب الاداره لقرارها حتى لو كان مبنيا على اسباب غير صحيحه اذا ما تجاوزت الاداره السقف الزمني ب 30 يوم اذا كان الموظف داخل العراق و 60 يوم اذا كان خارج العراق على اعتبار ان المشرع قد حمى الحق المكتسب للموظف من جهه و كذلك غلّب استقرار الاوضاع القانونيه على احترام القانون راضيا" بكون الخطأ مصدرا" للحقوق و عادّا" انقضاء الميعاد مسقطا" لعيب المشروعيّه .
مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## sas_aden

يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع الجيد

----------

